# PA Shows



## norsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Any one know the date and time of Emigsville PA show ???


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't got any paperwork for any of the show dates yet.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that the masters breeders club show? (Master Breeders Pigeon Club 
Rick Moyer
4010 Fireline Road
Palmerton PA 18071 ) If so I was told that since Rick Moyer died the club is no longer. so there will be no show .


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking for info on the shows in NJ.....


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Barry sent me this in a email ......... the York show for this year are, both Sundays Aug 4th and Nov 10

The Reading shows are Sunday Oct 6th and Jan 9-12,2014 the York show for this year are, both Sundays Aug 4th and Nov 10


hope this helps .I don't know the name of the towns they are in


----------



## norsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks and the Aug show is in Emigsville


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*N.J. SHOW *

September 21, 2013 - New Jersey - Young Bird Show & Swap Meet. 645 Cranbury Rd. East Brunswick, NJ 08816. Hall opens at 10 am.
November 9, 2013 - New Jersey - Annual All Age Show - 645 Cranbury Rd. East Brunswick, NJ 08816.
There should be also one in New Egypt NJ at the AGWAY store inside the back building around end of september


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks sdy. I need contact info so I can get them to send me a entry form.


----------



## norsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Jason,you have saddle homers or owls ????


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

we have brunner pouters


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

September 21, 2013 - New Jersey - Young Bird Show & Swap Meet. 645 Cranbury Rd. East Brunswick, NJ 08816. Hall opens at 10 am. Kitchen will be open. Feed and supplies by Nelson. Contact Jerry Miraglia, 732-462-3379 or [email protected] or Nelson Garcia, 732-995-5278


----------



## norsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Jason,you going to the Aug 4 show in Emigsville?? Will have to meet then


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

yep we will be there heather is showing 4 brunners pouters


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

it was nice meeting you at the show . sorry i did not have more time to talk . i was also interpreting for my sister she is deaf


----------



## norsman (Jun 23, 2013)

No problem Jason,it was nice meeting you.I'ts nice to meet pigeon people near me


----------

